# Netflix "Deactivate Device" function not available in HD Menu!



## eshank (Aug 4, 2010)

Well, hopefully by posting this here I'll save someone the trouble that I went through... this is yet ANOTHER example of the poorly designed HDUI for Tivo Premiere.

So, I activated my Tivo Premiere to view Netflix on my friend's account, and and I liked the service, so I decided to create my own Netflix account. I went to the Netflix web site and chose "Deactivate Device". You'd think that this would break the link between my Tivo and Netflix so that when I restarted the Netflix application, it would tell me that my account was deactivated and give me a code to activate a new one.

Nope.

The Tivo CONTINUED to be able to view my friend's Netflix queue even though I had deactivated the link from the Netflix website. I searched the Tivo menus for a way to deactivate the account; no joy. The Netflix application from the HDUI provides no sub menu... Seemingly, once my Tivo Netflix app was linked to my friend's Netflix account, there was no way to deactivate it. I turned off the Netflix application from the Video Provider menu and reset the Tivo Premiere completely as someone suggested on another forum, but when I turned the Netflix menu back on, I was still able to view my friend's Netflix queue.

After more than an HOUR of frustration, I read that Netflix can also be accessed on the SD menus. I switched from the HDUI to the SDUI, chose "Video on Demand", "Netflix", and right there in plain sight, "Netflix Account Information". Clicked on it, and the first option was "Deactivate Netflix Account." Chose the option, link to Netflix was broken, and when I started the Netflix application from the HD menu, it started from scratch.

I'm not complaining about the security issue posed by the fact that a person can deactivate a device form the Netflix website and the device is still able to connect to the Netflix service, although this is clearly a problem. I am simply frustrated that the Netflix HD menu does not include the very necessary menu options that the Netflix SD menu does. Not to mention that the HDUI for Netflix is unable to search the Instant Queue... the user is forced to scroll through all of the titles to choose the desired one. How can Tivo release the HD Menus without verifying that they encompass such basic functionality?

Well, in the end, I did figure out the problem, but it took more than an hour of my time. If the Tivo HD menus were better designed, I would have had this problem figured out in minutes.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

How horrible for you.


----------



## andydumi (Jun 26, 2006)

While you cant search Netflix in the app, the main search in HD menus does search Netflix and allows you to hit play now. I havent used the Netflix que since I switched to HD menus in the premiere.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

I've found that if you just leave it alone for a while, it will deactivate on its own. Even when you don't want it to.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

wmcbrine said:


> I've found that if you just leave it alone for a while, it will deactivate on its own. Even when you don't want it to.


Now _that_ would be a problem.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

When I've decativated mine, it was almost instant. I did it online, went and checked the box, and it was deactivated. I've done it will several of my TiVos the last few months, including the Premieres and each time deactivation happened almost instantly.
Although I've never had one deactivate without me initialting it. Of course it would help if Netflix would let us just enable all of our Netflix capable devices. If they did, I wouldn't have to constantly activate and deactivate my devices every few weeks.


----------



## eshank (Aug 4, 2010)

orangeboy said:


> How horrible for you.


Hey! If it happened to you, it would seem horrible.


----------

